# poling skiffs - Benefits and features?



## Zika

Welcome aboard, Kit. 

What types of water are you planning to fish? Shallow flats, the beach or mangrove creeks and bays? Or deeper water? The waters around San Juan, Puerto Rico get deep in a hurry, but the mangroves around the airport hold tarpon, snook and other inshore game fish. 

A 17- to 20-foot center console would be considered general purpose boat. It won't draft super skinny but offers a useful layout and generally smoother ride in bigger water due to more deadrise (angle of the stern). The flatter the deadrise, the shallower a boat will float but also pound in a chop, typically. Trim tabs definitely help.

Technical poling skiffs like most on here are one of the most specific segments of the market. The are designed for floating extremely shallow, with little hull slap and the ability to pole quietly and efficiently. Weight is a big factor, as is horsepower and accessories (trolling motor, casting/poling platforms, etc.).

As far as priorities, once you get to your destination you'll need to talk to some locals and determine what type of fishing you plan to do. That will help with the decision on the boat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shadowcast

Welcome to the forum! When looking at any skiff, you need to go by the 75/25 rule. You need to find a skiff that can do what you NEED it to do 75% of the time it's in the water. Once you do that, you need to ask yourself if it will do what you WANT it to do the other 25% it is in the water. For example, when I got my Ankona Cayenne a few years back, I NEEDED it to be able to pole in 6-7" of water while silently stalking redfish and snook on low tides in Tampa Bay. I do this the majority of the time or 75%. I also WANTED a skiff that could run off the beaches after tarpon on fly. This season is typically May and June....so there is my 25%. Over time your needs and wants may change so it's important to try to find versatility in a skiff or you'll be changing skiffs like underwear, which some people do. In the Ankona/Salt Marsh/Tavernier lineup, I'd give the versatility award to the Heron 16 with the Advent 17 being a close second. If you are interested in more info about our line up feel free to call or text me anytime. 
863-860-7250
Jon


----------



## Seymour fish

Kit2 said:


> I have been fly fishing the Salt now for a few years along the Texas Coast and Florida.
> I am thinking about relocating to Florida. Maybe around Ft Meyers. Another location I am considering is Puerto Rico.
> 
> Comments or information about appropriate boats are appreciated.
> 
> 1 What are good general purpose boats as opposed to specific purpose boats?
> 2. All boats are compromises, so give me a sense of priorities to consider?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with a Newbie. I just need to get my head straight around the basics
> 
> Kit


You have a scattering of thoughts which could be addressed individually. The broad brushstroke is horses for courses. Until you better define where you might wind up, and the available fishing, your best option is..........HPX-T


----------



## Kit2

I am just a Newbie, go easy
modified V, tunnel hulls, Dead rise, quiet hull slap, stability, shallow draft, price, durability, maintenance, operating costs.... It goes on and on. What makes the HPX-T your only recommendation?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Kit2 said:


> I am just a Newbie, go easy
> modified V, tunnel hulls, Dead rise, quiet hull slap, stability, shallow draft, price, durability, maintenance, operating costs.... It goes on and on. What makes the HPX-T your only recommendation?


I have hull #10 HPX Tunnel and it does everything I want it to. I wadefish, drift, pole and run skinny and pretty choppy water with no issues. There are always differing opinions and there’s mine.


----------



## Half Shell

Zika had some good advice. I would not buy a boat prior to getting to my destination and spending 6-12 months talking to others there and spending time on other boats there.


----------



## Seymour fish

Kit2 said:


> I am just a Newbie, go easy
> modified V, tunnel hulls, Dead rise, quiet hull slap, stability, shallow draft, price, durability, maintenance, operating costs.... It goes on and on. What makes the HPX-T your only recommendation?


Kit, since it is obvious you have not done your homework nor been able to Focus your thoughts, it seems reasonable to suggest an example of a pretty damn good skiff as something concrete to work from, in an attempt to help


----------



## Kit2

Wow! _I do appreciate your attempt to help. What homework do you suggest? What do you think are important priorities in "focusing your thoughts?"_


----------



## Seymour fish

Kit2 said:


> Wow! _I do appreciate your attempt to help. What homework do you suggest? What do you think are important priorities in "focusing your thoughts?"_


Where you might Be, thus water Depth available, then how shallow do you need to float and run, and How rough a chop might you need to navigate, and carrying how much weight and a safety margin of fuel, for what distance, CDI factor (lmao), you know, the Usual first step


----------



## Mark H

Seymour fish said:


> , CDI factor (lmao),


Had to google that. Old man learned something today.


----------



## Kit2

Seymour fish said:


> Where you might Be, thus water Depth available, then how shallow do you need to float and run, and How rough a chop might you need to navigate, and carrying how much weight and a safety margin of fuel, for what distance, CDI factor (lmao), you know, the Usual first step





Seymour fish said:


> Where you might Be, thus water Depth available, then how shallow do you need to float and run, and How rough a chop might you need to navigate, and carrying how much weight and a safety margin of fuel, for what distance, CDI factor (lmao), you know, the Usual first step





Seymour fish said:


> Where you might Be, thus water Depth available, then how shallow do you need to float and run, and How rough a chop might you need to navigate, and carrying how much weight and a safety margin of fuel, for what distance, CDI factor (lmao), you know, the Usual first step


----------



## Kit2

So, in my arrogant opinion (IMAO) the best technical boats on the market with the highest CDI factor (Chicks dig it) and meet the 75/25 rule from the Texas Coast to the Florida Keys would be skiffs from Hells Bay. They run skinny, pole easily and quietly and can cross open water with their modified V bow. With glass, foam, and Kevlar construction they seem to be strong and light. Their only drawback is their price. They seem to be one of the most expensive technical poling skiffs on the market. I realize most of us can't afford a $60,000 skiff, but they can be had for under $25,000 with a 2 stroke engine and 10 years of use. I just was hoping with impute from this form to find something in $25,000 price range that would be just as good and maybe 5 years newer in the used market?


----------



## Surffshr

You should buy my Lostmen.


----------



## Seymour fish

Surffshr said:


> You should buy my Lostmen.


A buddy just decided to sell his HPX-T located in POC. Likely will be posted on here soon


----------

